# Neue Scheinfirma bei eBay (alter Bekannter)



## Sirius (2 September 2005)

Hallo.

Bei eBay hat vor wenigen Tagen ein alter Bekannter (wieder mal) eine neue Firma aufgemacht. Ich habe inzwischen genug Beweise zusammengetragen.

Hier die Fakten:

Bei eBay gab es ein Mitglied "shopys-de", dass wegen Betrügereien rausgeflogen ist:
http://www.toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=shopys-de&v=60

Als nepusell machte er unter falschem Namen und falscher Adresse
weiter, bis er vor wenigen Tagen ebenfalls rausgeworfen wurde. Er war
Powerseller und hatte allein in den letzten drei Wochen über 4000 Verkäufe:
http://www.toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=nepusell&v=60

Inzwischen ist er wieder aufgetaucht, wieder unter falschem Namen und
falscher Adresse. Diesmal nennt er sich globyshop.

Das Warenangebot ist immer dasselbe. Das Layout und der Text ebenso:
nepusell im Vergleich zu globyshop

Ein Blick in die Whois-Daten gibt letzte Gewissheit
nepusell.de: http://tinyurl.com/7zhjt
globyshop.de: http://tinyurl.com/ackrl

nepusell.de ist auf den Namen des Providers (NePu = Net Publics GmbH)
eingetragen. Aber ganz unten im "service scan" findet sich:
linux.db-ad.de . Und db-ad.de gehört: http://tinyurl.com/8zbrq

Es ist alles unter derselben IP-Nummer gehostet. Pikanterweise ist auch das Logo (Maskottchen) von Nepusell und Net Publics identisch.

Ich habe eBay zwar bereits angeschrieben, aber bislang ist keine Reaktion erfolgt.

Grüße


----------



## stieglitz (2 September 2005)

Und wieder erscheint die Initiale "C". 8)


----------



## KatzenHai (2 September 2005)

... es geht auch schon wieder los: Bewertungen Globyshop
Dass bei einer negativen Bewertung aber noch "100 % positiv" steht, obwohl 1/15 durchaus 6,6% darstellen, verstehe ich nicht ...


----------



## Sirius (2 September 2005)

Das ist ja ein toller Einstand! 



> Dass bei einer negativen Bewertung aber noch "100 % positiv" steht, obwohl 1/15 durchaus 6,6% darstellen, verstehe ich nicht ...


Die positiven Bewertungen stammen von seinem Vorgänger, dem er den Account abgekauft hat. Demnach sollte es besser 100 % negativ heißen.

BTW: Wichtig ist, den Kessel immer unter Druck zu halten...

Grüße


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (2 September 2005)

@Katzenhai

Sowohl Auktion, als auch Negativbewertung sind erst heute erfolgt. Vermutlich berechnet eBay nicht in Echtzeit, sondern aktualisiert einmal pro Tag. Der Bewerter scheint ein Altkunde zu sein, der noch auf frühere Lieferungen wartet.

Ein schönes Wochenende
Nebelwolf


----------



## Sirius (2 September 2005)

Es ist interessant die Leute bei der Arbeit zu beobachen.

globyshop stellt unverdrossen alle paar Minuten einen neuen Artikel bei eBay ein. Bei so viel Fleiß ist ihm entgangen, dass es um 11:57 einen Schlag ins Kontor gab.

Seit diesem Zeitpunkt sind ihm die Bieter abhanden gekommen


----------



## Teleton (2 September 2005)

Was war denn um 11.57 ?


----------



## Sirius (2 September 2005)

> Was war denn um 11.57 ?


Es gab seine erste "Bewertung"


----------



## Reducal (2 September 2005)

...wie geht das? Wer manipuliert da im Bewertungssystem rum, das eigentlich automatisch generiert wird? Warum ist das Mitglied - wie normal üblich - noch nicht gesperrt?


----------



## Anonymous (2 September 2005)

> Wer manipuliert da im Bewertungssystem rum, das eigentlich automatisch generiert wird?


Niemand manipuliert rum. Der Bieter hat einfach seinen alten "Geschäftsfreund" wiedererkannt.



> Warum ist das Mitglied - wie normal üblich - noch nicht gesperrt?


Das frage ich mich auch :-(

Grüße


----------



## Teleton (2 September 2005)

Sirius schrieb:
			
		

> > Was war denn um 11.57 ?
> 
> 
> Es gab seine erste "Bewertung"



Die Rote ist von 02.09.05 09:41 bzw.  02.09.05 09:56. Deshalb bin etwas verwirrt über die 11.57. War die nun gemeint ?


----------



## Sirius (2 September 2005)

@Telefon
Die Antwort war metaphorisch gemeint. Zum Zeitpunkt des Postings (17:03) wurde das letzte Gebot um 11:57 abgegeben..

Inzwischen bieten noch ein paar Schwachmaten weiter.

BTW: Da braut sich was zusammen: Globyshop 

(Was meinst du, warum die Foren hier unter Dauerbeschuss liegen?)

Grüße


----------



## Sirius (3 September 2005)

Derzeit läßt sich beobachen wie 729renate große Mengen von globyshop aufkauft - wie schon Anfang August bei nepusell.


----------



## tuxedo (3 September 2005)

Ebay hat nun die Prozentangabe der positiven Bewertungen aktualisiert. In den Produktseiten ist dadurch nun zu sehen, dass der Verkäufer auch negative Bewertungen erhalten hat (Zahl steht nicht mehr auf 100%). Das sollte eigentlich noch ein paar potenzielle Käufer abschrecken oder zumindest stutzig machen.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Eniac (3 September 2005)

tuxedo schrieb:
			
		

> [globyshop]
> Das sollte eigentlich noch ein paar potenzielle Käufer abschrecken oder zumindest stutzig machen.



Das dürfte nicht mehr vonnöten sein.

globyshop: Nicht mehr bei eBay angemeldet

Das tut uns aber leid. :sun: 

Eniac


----------



## Anonymous (3 September 2005)

Treffer - versenkt.


----------



## Anonymous (3 September 2005)

beschwert der sich doch glatt über negative bewertung und droht mit anwalt... 0


----------



## Sirius (3 September 2005)

> beschwert der sich doch glatt über negative bewertung und droht mit anwalt...


Gibt es dazu auch einen Link?

Ich schätze, für den Anwalt fehlt ihm im Moment das nötige Kleingeld. Im letzten Monat sind ihm einige Domains aus Kostengründen abgeschaltet worden.


----------



## Cabriorick (3 September 2005)

ist wahrscheinlich die beste Art, siehe links das pic!
Augen zu und abwarten was passiert!! 0


----------



## Sirius (3 September 2005)

@Cabriorick

Super Timing! Da ist bestimmt ein Hattrick drin...

Allerdings ist mir schleierhaft, wie du als ausgeschlossenes Mitglied bei eBay weiterbieten kannst. 

[Nachtrag]
Globyshop steht bereits seit einer Weile unter Beobachtung. Leider gab es zwischenzeitlich ein kleines DDoS-Problem. 
Er ist vermutlich gerade dabei, sich wieder neu zu formieren.

Zum Nachlesen: Wie alles begann.


----------



## Anonymous (5 September 2005)

*Nepusell*

Hallo...
Ich habe dort einen Schlafsack erstanden, ich mußte den Kauf rüchgängig machen. Dies teilte ich dem Verkäufer unter " Mit Mitglied kontakt aufnehmen"mit. Ich erhielt eine Abmahnung wegen eines nichtbezahlten Artikels. Ich meldete mich darauf mit der nochmaligen Bitte, vom Kauf zurückzutreten. Jetzt kam ein Schreiben vom Inkassodienst. 
Was soll ich denn jetzt machen???

Vielen Dank, marina3208


----------



## Anonymous (5 September 2005)

*Nepusell*

In der Artikelbeschreibung steht drin, das man vom Kauf innerhalb von 14 Tagen zurücktreten kann.


----------



## Sirius (5 September 2005)

Hallo marina3208.

Wann gekauft und wann widersprochen?

Nepusell ist nicht mehr Mitglied bei eBay. Die angegebene Firmenadresse war gefälscht. Ein Teil der Firmen-Domains wurde abgeschaltet. Da ist die Erreichbarkeit nicht sehr hoch. Außerdem ist er dafür bekannt, "Post nicht zu bekommen".

Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass das Schreiben von Proinkasso kam?

Grüße


----------



## Anonymous (5 September 2005)

....die brain brothers haben wirklich meinen jagdtrieb geweckt. fehlt nur noch der fangschuss......aber bei den typen nennt man das im fachjargon wohl hegeabschuss.. :bang:


----------



## Anonymous (5 September 2005)

*Nepusell*

Gekauft hab ich den Schlagsack am 22.Juli 2005.  Das erste Mal habe ich ungefähr 3 Tage später erklärt, das ich vom Kauf zurücktrete.
Am 30. Juli sind wir in den Urlaub gefahren.
Am 6. August kam die erste Nachricht von Ebay,( da waren wir noch im Urlaub).
Als wir am 14.August dann wieder kamen, habe ich auf diese Nachricht reagiert und nochmal gesagt das ich davon zurückgetreten bin.
Daraufhin hab ich weder von Nepusell noch von Ebay Antwort bekommen.
Also fragte ich am 18. August nocheinmal nach...
Die nächste Regung kam dann erst am 3. September mit dem Inkassoschreiben der Firma Media Finanz, mit Sitz in Osnabrück.
Dort habe ich heute angerufen und die Lage geschildert. Die Mitarbeiter meinten, wenn ich das beweisen kann, stellen sie die Sache ein.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (5 September 2005)

Ich bin erstaunt, daß Media Finanz weiter Inkasso für die Brain-Brüder macht. Es hat schon vor einem halben Jahr kräftig Ärger gegeben:

http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=42802&highlight=Media+Finanz#post42802

Nebelwolf


----------



## Sirius (5 September 2005)

Hallo marina3208.



> Die Mitarbeiter meinten, wenn ich das beweisen kann, stellen sie die Sache ein.


Die Mitarbeiter kennen schon ihre Pappenheimer

Drucke deinen Schriftverkehr mit Nepusell und eBay *einschließlich der Mailheader-Informationen* aus. Damit läßt sich der Mail-Versand beweisen.

Erkläre dem Inkasso-Dienst, dass Nepusell bereits dreimal unter falschem Namen und falscher Adresse einen eBay-Account betrieben hat. Verweise dazu auf eBay und dieses Forum.

Und als Lektüre lege ich dir das hier ans Herz: Antispam-Thread

Grüße

*[Den Namen des Links editiert (Firmenbezeichnung ersetzt) - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Anonymous (15 September 2005)

heute hab ich vom globyshop ne mahnung bekommen, trotz rücktritt.

und  E.  C.  ist unter seiner privatnummer nie zu erreichen. ständig kommt: der teilnehmer spricht. es wird angeklopft


----------



## Sirius (16 September 2005)

> heute hab ich vom globyshop ne mahnung bekommen, trotz rücktritt.
> 
> und E. C. ist unter seiner privatnummer nie zu erreichen. ständig kommt: der teilnehmer spricht. es wird angeklopft


globyshop hört nur, was er hören will.

Soweit ich weiß, musst du unter den gegebenen Umständen den eBay-Artikel nicht abnehmen. Und das Rücktritts-Mail solltest du gut aufheben.

So wie ich globyshop kenne, wird er binnen kurzem ein Inkasso-Verfahren o.ä. anzetteln. Spätestens dorthin sendest du dann dein Rücktritts-Mail (als Ausdruck! mit Mail-Header) und verweist darauf, dass globyshop bei eBay ausgeschlossen wurde.

Oder schicke es per Einschreiben direkt an globyshop und sag ihm, dass du berechtigterweise und fristgerecht vom Kauf zurückgetreten bist und er sich seinen Kram an den Hut stecken soll. Und drohe ihm mit einem Anwalt - das versteht er.

Grüße


----------



## scharnhorst (28 September 2005)

und sie sind wieder da


NEPUSELL  von Ebay am 17.august2005 ausgeschlossen in Ebay wieder gefunden unter einem anderen Namen:                    siliconsx


----------



## BenTigger (29 September 2005)

siliconsx ( 511 Bewertungspunkte) Mitglied seit	6 Jahren 6 Monaten   
Sagt Ebay... 

Kann man die Mitgliedszeit beeinflussen oder hat er einen so lange brachliegenden Account?
oder ist es nur doch jemand anderes??


----------



## NetSheriff (17 Oktober 2005)

*Presseanfrage*

Hallo zusammen,

bezüglich M.C. und B.C. suche ich noch weitere Informationen - derzeit recherchieren wir in einem anderen Fall, in dem diese Personen ebenfalls auftauchen. Solltet Ihr weitere Infos über die beiden als auch ihre Aktivitäten haben, wäre ich für eine kurze Meldung sehr verbunden.

Im Voraus vielen Dank!

Gruß,

Alex Leinhos
Redaktion netzwelt.de
[email protected]

_Der Autor ist den Betreibern bekannt
http://netsheriff.net/  DeJu / Mod_


----------



## stieglitz (17 Oktober 2005)

Ich denke du hast bestimmt schon die umfangreichen "Krankenakten" bei Antispamm gesehen. Falls nicht, schau hier:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=9
liebe Grüße
Stieglitz
Edit: eigentlich wollte ich das per PN machen, aber jetzt sthts halt schon hier. :-?


----------

